# Temperatura da água do mar - Costa Atlântica



## LUPER (16 Ago 2006 às 20:56)

Ola a todos de novo, ca estou eu de novo e desta vez para alertar para a temperatura da água do mar na nossa costa atlântica. Caso ainda não se tenham apercebido os 16º previstos para hoje, são muito baixos para a epoca do ano. Deixo aqui uma noticia sobre este fenomeno que mais uma vez, é na minha opnião, provocado pela famosa quebra da corrente do golfo.  

http://www.elpais.es/articulo/socie.../espanolas/elpporsoc/20060815elpepisoc_4/Tes/


E ainda dizem que o aquecimento global está ai......


----------



## tozequio (16 Ago 2006 às 21:45)

Bons olhos te vejam Luper  

De facto, julgo que é óbvio dizer que a temperatura da água do mar está relativamente baixa no Norte, já uns dias tenho também estado a reparar nisso (pelo menos nos últimos 7 ou 8 dias, tem andado por volta dos 16ºC).

Ainda assim, penso que é necessário alguma cautela (até para evitar optimismos exagerados   ) ao interpretar apenas este dado, já que, por exemplo, a temperatura da água do mar, por exemplo, no Algarve está relativamente normal para a altura do ano (22ºC). Também a água do Mediterrâneo tem estado mais quente do que o normal, apesar de, pensar que a Corrente do Golfo terá menor impacto no Mediterrâneo do que na Costa Ocidental.

Já agora, há uns tempos houve alguns posts onde se discutiu as variações da temperatura da água do mar, infelizmente não sei onde isso foi parar, seria interessante retomar essa discussão.

De qualquer das formas, é certamente um bom sinal. Vamos a ver se o Inverno concretiza as nossas nevadas expectativas.


----------



## LUPER (16 Ago 2006 às 22:35)

tozequio disse:


> Bons olhos te vejam Luper
> 
> De facto, julgo que é óbvio dizer que a temperatura da água do mar está relativamente baixa no Norte, já uns dias tenho também estado a reparar nisso (pelo menos nos últimos 7 ou 8 dias, tem andado por volta dos 16ºC).
> 
> ...




Apesar de não escrever com aquela assuduidade invernal  , continuo o "estudo" da corrento do golfo. Neste momento a mesma encontra-se num estado muito debilitado. Observem a língua de água quente que se estende no atlantico central e que faz com que nos Açores existam temperaturas a norte de 19º e a sul 24º, sim 24º, isso mesmo. Meus amigos os a
Açores nunca fizeram "concorrência" ao Algarve, no que diz respeito à temperatura da água do mar.

Reparem na sequência das imagens da corrente, nos ultimos 4 anos é simplesmente  (eu sei que 4 anos é muito pouco tempo), mas e se este ano se repetir por 2x o sucedido no passado dia 29/01/06?   

http://rads.tudelft.nl/gulfstream/gif/gulf_060809_vel.gif
http://rads.tudelft.nl/gulfstream/gif/gulf_050809_vel.gif
http://rads.tudelft.nl/gulfstream/gif/gulf_040809_vel.gif
http://rads.tudelft.nl/gulfstream/gif/gulf_030809_vel.gif


----------



## Minho (17 Ago 2006 às 00:19)

De facto a temperatura caiu brutalmente na costa Norte. 16ºC e menos em alguns pontos
https://128.160.23.54/products/MCSST/portugalk10.gif


----------



## Seringador (17 Ago 2006 às 10:02)

Bem-vindo LUPER! está a chegar o Outono e a ibernação acabou  

No que toca ás anomalias do Atl. Norte elças são cada vez maior e , já repararm na anomalia d costa NE USA e Canadá parece que a corrente do Lavarador desapareceu e a do golfo foi desviada para lá...  
Ela já esteve muito maio, i.e. anomalia positiva e reparem tb que existe uma anomalia muito positiva en todo o Ártico.

http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.8.15.2006.gif


----------



## dj_alex (17 Ago 2006 às 11:18)

Como tem estado o campo do vento la para o Norte??

Pode ser apenas upwelling, o que faz com que as aguas fiquem mais frias...


----------



## Seringador (17 Ago 2006 às 11:25)

dj_alex disse:


> Como tem estado o campo do vento la para o Norte??
> 
> Pode ser apenas upwelling, o que faz com que as aguas fiquem mais frias...




Sim Alex tens razão também contribui para o arrefecimento das superfície do mar.  
Tem estado de W estes dois últimos dias, mas esteve maioritariamente (com excepção de um dia ou outro) Nortada e aí o efeito de 90º em relação à ondulação e vento é perfeita para que as águas em profundidade tragam a sua frescura e alimento


----------



## dj_alex (17 Ago 2006 às 12:03)

Minho disse:


> De facto a temperatura caiu brutalmente na costa Norte. 16ºC e menos em alguns pontos
> https://128.160.23.54/products/MCSST/portugalk10.gif



e a água do mediterraneo continua bem quente....


----------



## Seringador (18 Ago 2006 às 16:31)

Boas já repararam na cobertura de gelo em ambos os himisférios   
http://polar.ncep.noaa.gov/seaice/analysis/nh/global.20050818.gif
http://polar.ncep.noaa.gov/seaice/analysis/nh/global.20060818.gif
Está melhor este ano no estreito de Bering e na NE da Sibéria e pior no N/NE do Canadá, de resto está melhor que o ano passado e já nem falo npo H.Sul


----------



## LUPER (23 Ago 2006 às 20:06)

Em pesquisa pelo site do INM, descobro que a temperatura mais baixa registada em Portugal na costa foi de 10ºC. Pelo que vimos o ano passado estivemos sempre perto de este valor durante grande parte do ano.

A temperatura média em Agosto para a zona de Leixões é de 15,5º. Parece portanto que estamos na média, talvez um pouco por baixo. O valor mais baixo registado em Agosto foi de 13,3. Será que ainda vamos tentar bater esse valor? 

Aqui fica o link para a publicação de onde retirei os valores:
https://web.meteo.pt/resources/im/pdfs/mari_rc_00_00_II.pdf


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Ago 2006 às 15:44)

Golfo de Cadiz(Vila Real Santo Antonio)

Temp: 25Cº 
Vento fraco de Este
Corrente: S, SE


----------



## Seringador (29 Ago 2006 às 16:00)

]ToRnAdO[;8283 disse:
			
		

> Golfo de Cadiz(Vila Real Santo Antonio)
> 
> Temp: 25Cº
> Vento fraco de Este
> Corrente: S, SE



UAU!  Está tosta para aí....


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Ago 2006 às 16:07)

Completamente...com tendencia para aumentar...o mediterraneo esta super quente, e o golfo de cadiz para os proximos dias tambem tem essa tendencia;

Previsão para Amanha: V.R.S.A -- 27Cº
                                Faro------24Cº
                                Sagres----21Cº a 22Cº

Levante Power!!! Ondulação 1,5m , bom para quem faz surf ou bodyboard que é o meu caso!!!

Praia Ponta da Areia (V.R.S.A) Bom spot de Bodyboard...Ondas Tubulares e agua calida e clima quentissimo e humido(o que faz sufucar) 

Sugestao: Tema: Acontecimentos Tropicais em Portugal....


----------



## LUPER (29 Ago 2006 às 16:17)

]ToRnAdO[;8290 disse:
			
		

> Completamente...com tendencia para aumentar...o mediterraneo esta super quente, e o golfo de cadiz para os proximos dias tambem tem essa tendencia;
> 
> Previsão para Amanha: V.R.S.A -- 27Cº
> Faro------24Cº
> ...



Onde vais buscar essas tempoeraturas de água do mar? É que 27 é o que tens nas baleares.....


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Ago 2006 às 16:24)

Eu que tenho o prazer de viver perto da praia...20m, th um termometro de agua em que fiz a medição as 14h...apontava 24,8Cº

Pela minha experiencia com fonte do mapa de temperaturas maritimas do IM e pela entrada do levante (correntes quentes) a temperatura media de agua amanha sao 27 graus para aki nesta zona (baia de Monte Gordo), se observares bem a mancha vermelha do mapa podes determinar uma media de 26 a a 28Cº de agua pa esta zona de Portugal.

Com esta temperatura e instabiliade do mar o swell aponta tambem, ondulaçao moderada de 1,5m a 2m!! 

Sempre que á levante a agua aquece e a temperatura sobe em todo o Portugal continental por isso este calor que se faz sentir!!

O que é o levante e onde nasce??? Fica esta pergunta no ar!!!

Convenci-te?


----------



## LUPER (29 Ago 2006 às 16:32)

]ToRnAdO[;8297 disse:
			
		

> Eu que tenho o prazer de viver perto da praia...20m, th um termometro de agua em que fiz a medição as 14h...apontava 24,8Cº
> 
> Pela minha experiencia com fonte do mapa de temperaturas maritimas do IM e pela entrada do levante (correntes quentes) a temperatura media de agua amanha sao 27 graus para aki nesta zona (baia de Monte Gordo), se observares bem a mancha vermelha do mapa podes determinar uma media de 26 a a 28Cº de agua pa esta zona de Portugal.
> 
> ...



Apesar de não morar no Algarve, sou algarvio. Conheço bem essa zona e em especial a diferença de temperaturas de água do mar.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Ago 2006 às 16:39)

Entao ja somos dois Algarvios...
Apesar de ter vivido na Amadora bastantes anos...

Mas não respondeste as minhas questoes nem disseste nada de construtivo para pudermos partilhar ideias e desenvolvermos a questao das aguas quentes que vem a caminho...muitos algarvios 95% deles sabem quando o levante chega ou quando se instala, mas nao sabem de onde vem e porque vem!!
Misterio do Levante (é a unica coisa que me falta descobrir) como é que o estreito de Gibraltar consegue produzir tal swell???


----------



## LUPER (29 Ago 2006 às 16:42)

]ToRnAdO[;8301 disse:
			
		

> Entao ja somos dois Algarvios...
> Apesar de ter vivido na Amadora bastantes anos...
> 
> Mas não respondeste as minhas questoes nem disseste nada de construtivo para pudermos partilhar ideias e desenvolvermos a questao das aguas quentes que vem a caminho...muitos algarvios 95% deles sabem quando o levante chega ou quando se instala, mas nao sabem de onde vem e porque vem!!
> Outro misterio do Levante (é a unica coisa que me falta descobrir) como é que o estreito de Gibraltar consegue produzir tal swell???



Não te sei responder a tal pergunta, infelizmente.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Ago 2006 às 17:00)

Levante: Vento nascido a norte de Barcelona que percorre o sul de Espanha ate Portugal.Á medida que roda para sul, cria assim na zona de Sevilha um foco de muito calor que tende a dirigir-se para oeste, morrendo na costa ocidental de Portugal. 
Este vento é periodico, existindo em media 1 a 2 vezes por mês.
Este vento é moderado a forte na zona de nascença provocando um swell na zona do estreito de Gibralta que se propaga pelo Sul de Portugal e norte de Africa.Isto na temporada quente.

A temperatura em Portugal é condicionada por este vento, sendo assim os valores maximos e minimos serem demasiados altos!! A media de duraçao do vento é de 3 a 4 dias. Quando anormal, 5 a 8 dias...

No mar, as alteraçoes na costa sul são notorias, tanto na corrente de Sul ou Sueste. o mar emite uma ondulaçao de 1m a 2m!!
Na costa ocidental reflete-se apenas com um mar calmo (glass ou flat)
As temperaturas sao igualmente altas e um calor muito seco, nessas zonas (ex:Lisboa).

É esta a definiçao de levante e as modificaçoes ou impacto que tem no dia a dia!!!

Apenas por descobrir o porque em Sevilha se forma um grande foco de calor??devido a esse vento.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Ago 2006 às 09:56)

O Levante (sueste/este) no seu auge dentro de 48H.

Uma das influencias de tal calor que se faz sentir em Portugal continental.

http://web.meteo.pt/pt/maritima/maritima_cartas.html

30/08/2006

Vai ser surfada á grande!!!


----------



## Seringador (31 Ago 2006 às 16:01)

bem já viram até onde vai a linha dos 27ºC 
Os Açores este ano vão ter uma quota parte desta anomalia 
Animação
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/hurricane/12wksst.shtml
Quadros
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/hurricane/atlsst.shtml


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Ago 2006 às 16:07)

Gostava de saber se alguem tem a o mapa de profundidade do golfo de cadiz!!

O golfo de cadiz apresenta uma temperatura normal para a época sendo de 26,6Cº a temp. da agua aki em VRSA!!!


----------



## Seringador (4 Set 2006 às 12:55)

As temperaturas estão a descer e já estão com anomalia negativa ao largo de toda a costa, mas reparem no caminho da anomalia positiva que vem desde os trópicos até aos Açores 
http://weather.unisys.com/surface/sst_anom.html


----------



## Seringador (5 Set 2006 às 10:22)

Anomalia positiva no Ártico desapareceu, contudo permanece entre os paralelo  35 e 70º N.

http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/insp...over!sst anomaly!00!pop!od!oper!psst!latest!/


----------



## Seringador (5 Set 2006 às 10:37)

]ToRnAdO[;8541 disse:
			
		

> Gostava de saber se alguem tem a o mapa de profundidade do golfo de cadiz!!
> 
> O golfo de cadiz apresenta uma temperatura normal para a época sendo de 26,6Cº a temp. da agua aki em VRSA!!!



Boas Tornado!

Só disponho desta referência

http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/?Spain/2006247/Spain.2006247.aqua.lst

De resto tentei ver mais, mas nada só encontrei alguma informação ao nível de projectos de acompanhamento

http://www.ghrsst-pp.org/
http://www.medspiration.org/


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Set 2006 às 10:41)

Seringador disse:


> Boas Tornado!
> 
> Só disponho desta referência
> 
> ...



OBRIGADAO!!


----------



## Rog (11 Set 2006 às 19:45)

Segundo o IM a Madeira terá temp. da água do mar nos 25ºC nos próximos dias, penso que está um pouco acima do normal, atendendo que recebemos a corrente fria que desce até às Canárias. Não sei se será uma consequência do enfraquecimento da Corrente do Golfo...


----------



## LUPER (11 Set 2006 às 19:54)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Segundo o IM a Madeira terá temp. da água do mar nos 25ºC nos próximos dias, penso que está um pouco acima do normal, atendendo que recebemos a corrente fria que desce até às Canárias. Não sei se será uma consequência do enfraquecimento da Corrente do Golfo...




O giro subtropical está cada vez mais forte e provoca acumulação de águas quentes no Atlantico Central, e que por sua vez diminui o ramal do Atlantico Norte. Presumo que cada vez mais será visivel a corrente fria das Cánárias, será como que uma "corrente do Labrador" 

Os sinais estão bem evidentes nas temperaturas das águas dos Açores e Madeira


----------



## Rog (11 Set 2006 às 22:50)

LUPER disse:


> O giro subtropical está cada vez mais forte e provoca acumulação de águas quentes no Atlantico Central, e que por sua vez diminui o ramal do Atlantico Norte. Presumo que cada vez mais será visivel a corrente fria das Cánárias, será como que uma "corrente do Labrador"
> 
> Os sinais estão bem evidentes nas temperaturas das águas dos Açores e Madeira



Não sei se chegará a tanto, mas a acontecer o Norte da Europa deixaria de ver temperaturas tãos amenas... 
Quais são os dados de temperatura dessas latitudes como por ex. Noruega, tem aumentado ou diminuido? Talvez lá por ser o extremo desta corrente se confirme maiores diferenças e possiveis alterações, digo eu...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Set 2006 às 18:13)

*RECEBI UMA CHAMADA DE ULTIMA HORA DA CAPITANIA DE VRSA A DIZER A TEMP.AGUA.
26.1cº as 16h da tarde
Neste momento estao 24.0Cº

PREOCUPANTE!!
COM ESTA ME VOU!!ATE LOGO A NOITE-->TIREM AS VOSSAS CONCLUSOES *


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Set 2006 às 11:02)

10:30 segundo a capitania de VRSA estavam 22,1Cº

A tendencia é para aumentar...


----------



## Santos (23 Set 2006 às 13:30)

"Cause of cooling not yet identified
Determining the amount of heat oceans store is important for determining the amount of total energy absorbed from the sun and energy reflected back.  

"The capacity of Earth's oceans to store the sun's energy is more than 1,000 times that of Earth's atmosphere," Lyman said. "It's important to measure upper ocean temperature, since 84 percent of the heat absorbed by Earth since the mid-1950s has gone toward warming the ocean. Measuring ocean temperature is really measuring the progress of global warming."

Researchers have *not yet identified the cause of ocean cooling in the last three years* but hope that further studies will clarify this anomaly. 

Some say it could be due to events such as volcanic eruptions, but the reasons need to be looked at still, Willis said. 

The study is detailed in the current issue of the journal Geophysical Research Letters".

© 2006 LiveScience.com


----------



## tozequio (23 Set 2006 às 14:05)

Porque será?


----------



## LUPER (23 Set 2006 às 14:27)

Santos disse:


> "Cause of cooling not yet identified
> Determining the amount of heat oceans store is important for determining the amount of total energy absorbed from the sun and energy reflected back.
> 
> "The capacity of Earth's oceans to store the sun's energy is more than 1,000 times that of Earth's atmosphere," Lyman said. "It's important to measure upper ocean temperature, since 84 percent of the heat absorbed by Earth since the mid-1950s has gone toward warming the ocean. Measuring ocean temperature is really measuring the progress of global warming."
> ...



Epá isso não é noticia, os oceano estão a arrefecer pq simpleste é uma consequên imediata do aquecimento global e do CO2, não parem com as emissões, que vão ver a gente ficar-mos todos tipo frangos assados. 

Agora a sério, estas coisas na TV não passam    , é triste mas é verdade


----------



## Minho (23 Set 2006 às 14:44)

Santos disse:


> "Cause of cooling not yet identified
> Determining the amount of heat oceans store is important for determining the amount of total energy absorbed from the sun and energy reflected back.
> 
> "The capacity of Earth's oceans to store the sun's energy is more than 1,000 times that of Earth's atmosphere," Lyman said. "It's important to measure upper ocean temperature, since 84 percent of the heat absorbed by Earth since the mid-1950s has gone toward warming the ocean. Measuring ocean temperature is really measuring the progress of global warming."
> ...



E esta passagem desse mesmo artigo:



> "The recent cooling episode suggests sea level should have actually decreased in the past two years,"



http://www.livescience.com/environment/060921_oceans_cooling.html


----------



## LUPER (23 Set 2006 às 15:01)

Minho disse:


> E esta passagem desse mesmo artigo:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.livescience.com/environment/060921_oceans_cooling.html



Então ainda há menos de 1 mês foi um Sr prof Dr à TV dizer que tinhamos de tomar medidas extremas pq o nivel do mar estava a amentar 2mm por ano        , e afinal ele deve ter medido isso mas com a ondulação     

Realmente estabelecer uma medição de 2mm é tão caricato como dizer que a temperatura no planeta aumentou 0,6º. Para mim é simplesmente uma falta de rigor, uma vez que isso é humanamente impossivel de ser medido.

Faz lembrar a historia do defice ser de 6,8*3*, ou seja, o grau de precisão é ridiculo. Mas no seculo XIX existia termometros com essa precisão em todo o planeta? Nem a informação circulava, quanto mais chegarmos a esse tipo de preciosismo. Simplesmente ridiculo a meu ver.


----------



## Senador (23 Set 2006 às 16:45)

LUPER disse:


> Então ainda há menos de 1 mês foi um Sr prof Dr à TV dizer que tinhamos de tomar medidas extremas pq o nivel do mar estava a amentar 2mm por ano        , e afinal ele deve ter medido isso mas com a ondulação
> 
> Realmente estabelecer uma medição de 2mm é tão caricato como dizer que a temperatura no planeta aumentou 0,6º. Para mim é simplesmente uma falta de rigor, uma vez que isso é humanamente impossivel de ser medido.
> 
> Faz lembrar a historia do defice ser de 6,8*3*, ou seja, o grau de precisão é ridiculo. Mas no seculo XIX existia termometros com essa precisão em todo o planeta? Nem a informação circulava, quanto mais chegarmos a esse tipo de preciosismo. Simplesmente ridiculo a meu ver.




A precisão não é de um ano, mas se por exemplo, em 25 anos sobe 5cm, num ano sobe 2mm


----------



## LUPER (23 Set 2006 às 17:04)

João Oliveira disse:


> A precisão não é de um ano, mas se por exemplo, em 25 anos sobe 5cm, num ano sobe 2mm




E achas que mesmo 5cm são mensuráveis? , não estamos a falar de algo sólido e inanimado, tem ondas e é liquido


----------



## albertoisla (29 Set 2006 às 06:45)

Anomalias....


----------



## Seringador (24 Out 2006 às 10:53)

Boas,

Ao ir consultar a SST reparei que existe uma anomalia negativa no centro do Atlântico (não tendo a certeza se posteriormente será um comportamento zonal ou não, espero que não mas....:rolleyes preferia nos trópicos a ver vamos: )) a outra situação deve-se ao facto de existir uma anomalia nas latitudes mais a norte que já não se via alguns anos para cá ( tb poderá ser o facto de que nesta altura do ano tendem a indicar situações mais negativas, mas por outro lado coincide com acumulação de neve e gelo actual   )
Actual
https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/products/NCODA/US058VMET-GIFwxg.NCODA.glbl_sstanomaly.gif

Nestes mapa a diferença a Norte não é tão acentuada, mas nota-se 
2005
http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.10.22.2005.gif
2006
http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.10.20.2006.gif


----------



## Seringador (2 Nov 2006 às 12:57)

Se soubessem como adoro as anomalias actuais   
http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.10.30.2006.gif


----------



## Minho (2 Nov 2006 às 12:58)

Seringador disse:


> Se soubessem como adoro as anomalias actuais
> http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.10.30.2006.gif




O Lupper não é de certeza


----------



## Minho (2 Nov 2006 às 12:59)

A corrente do Golfo parece estar meia estrangulada na passagem em frente da costa americana


----------



## LUPER (2 Nov 2006 às 15:18)

Minho disse:


> A corrente do Golfo parece estar meia estrangulada na passagem em frente da costa americana



A corrente desloca-se cada vez mais para sul , é uma questão de tempo para o cidadão normal sentir os efeitos no guarda-fato      


PS: Estou sem acesso a net em casa, pelo que as minhas intervenções são menores nesta altura


----------



## tozequio (2 Nov 2006 às 23:19)

Vamos ter que fazer um abaixo-assinado para que o Luper e o Seringador voltem a ter net em casa e não nos abandonem nas longas (e esperemos que emocionantes) gélidas noites Invernais 

Mas já agora aproveitando este tópico, não acham a temperatura da água do mar demasiado elevada para esta altura do ano? Lembro-me que mesmo no Verão o normal é a água pelo menos aqui na região Norte não passar dos 16, 17ºC


----------



## Seringador (3 Nov 2006 às 10:31)

tozequio disse:


> Vamos ter que fazer um abaixo-assinado para que o Luper e o Seringador voltem a ter net em casa e não nos abandonem nas longas (e esperemos que emocionantes) gélidas noites Invernais
> 
> Mas já agora aproveitando este tópico, não acham a temperatura da água do mar demasiado elevada para esta altura do ano? Lembro-me que mesmo no Verão o normal é a água pelo menos aqui na região Norte não passar dos 16, 17ºC



Sim Tozequio, existe uma anomalia positiva junto à costa em +2/3ºC para o normal,  mas a norte ela no norte da europa está a descer rapidamente, aqui uma visão da cobertura de neve e de gelo:
http://earth.rice.edu/mtpe/cryo/cryosphere/latest/ssd_snow/ssd_asia_snow.html

Comparação com o ano transacto, onde me parece que existe uma maior cobertura de neve na Escandinávia 

http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/ARCHIVE/20061101.jpg

http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/ARCHIVE/20051101.jpg

e em baixo duas cartas que na minha opinião e de outros se podem comparar com a concentração actual deste ano    mas com mais gelo no NW da Gronelândia 

http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/ARCHIVE/19861101.png

http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/ARCHIVE/19961101.png


----------



## Minho (3 Nov 2006 às 10:42)

Seringador disse:


> Sim Tozequio, existe uma anomalia positiva junto à costa em +2/3ºC para o normal,  mas a norte ela no norte da europa está a descer rapidamente, aqui uma visão da cobertura de neve e de gelo:
> http://earth.rice.edu/mtpe/cryo/cryosphere/latest/ssd_snow/ssd_asia_snow.html
> 
> Comparação com o ano transacto, onde me parece que existe uma maior cobertura de neve na Escandinávia
> ...



Que estranho 1986/87 e 1996/97 trazem boas recordações


----------



## Seringador (3 Nov 2006 às 11:10)

Minho disse:


> Que estranho 1986/87 e 1996/97 trazem boas recordações



A mim Também  
Soube agora que os Holandeses estão em pulgas, porque um evento de patinagem pelos canais Gelados na Holanda chamado o " Tour das Onze cidades", ou melhor o "The Elfstedentocht ", um evento irregular pq depende do gelo que tem de atingir 15cm de espessura para a corrida se realizar, eplo que existe grande probabilidade de acontecer este ano, dito por membros sábios  da Organização, a ver vamos

Desde1909, a prova aconteceu por 15 vezes(1909, 1912, 1917, 1929, 1933, 1940, 1941, 1942, 1947, 1954, 1956, 1963, 1985, 1986 and 1997).

Interessante as datas?!


----------



## LUPER (3 Nov 2006 às 11:13)

Seringador disse:


> A mim Também
> Soube agora que os Holandeses estão em pulgas, porque um evento de patinagem pelos canais Gelados na Holanda chamado o " Tour das Onze cidades", ou melhor o "The Elfstedentocht ", um evento irregular pq depende do gelo que tem de atingir 15cm de espessura para a corrida se realizar, eplo que existe grande probabilidade de acontecer este ano, dito por membros sábios  da Organização, a ver vamos
> 
> Desde1909, a prova aconteceu por 15 vezes(1909, 1912, 1917, 1929, 1933, 1940, 1941, 1942, 1947, 1954, 1956, 1963, 1985, 1986 and 1997).
> ...



São todos anos muito muito quentes


----------



## Minho (3 Nov 2006 às 11:35)

Seringador disse:


> A mim Também
> Soube agora que os Holandeses estão em pulgas, porque um evento de patinagem pelos canais Gelados na Holanda chamado o " Tour das Onze cidades", ou melhor o "The Elfstedentocht ", um evento irregular pq depende do gelo que tem de atingir 15cm de espessura para a corrida se realizar, eplo que existe grande probabilidade de acontecer este ano, dito por membros sábios  da Organização, a ver vamos
> 
> Desde1909, a prova aconteceu por 15 vezes(1909, 1912, 1917, 1929, 1933, 1940, 1941, 1942, 1947, 1954, 1956, 1963, 1985, 1986 and 1997).
> ...



Pelos vistos a década de 70 foi "quente" e ninguém falou nisso  

Lembro-me perfeitamente desse evento quando se realizou em 1997. Nesses mesmos dias por cá também fez um frio do caneco!


----------

